

Ask HN: Who built the first site of Amazon.com? - WilliamChanner

Was Jeff a programmer? Does anybody have a quick break down on how Amazon got started?
======
staunch
If you haven't seen it you might find one of the early Amazon job postings
amusing:
[http://groups.google.com/group/mi.jobs/msg/d81b6c1fa8f361fc?...](http://groups.google.com/group/mi.jobs/msg/d81b6c1fa8f361fc?pli=1)

------
ig1
Yes. His pre-Amazon background was developing technology for investment banks.

------
revorad
[http://www.geekwire.com/2011/meet-shel-kaphan-amazoncom-
empl...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/meet-shel-kaphan-amazoncom-employee-1)

~~~
WilliamChanner
thanks for this interesting read!

------
jasonz
edit: Staunch wins by 1 min - good work

Bezos job post from 1994:
[http://groups.google.com/group/mi.jobs/msg/d81b6c1fa8f361fc?...](http://groups.google.com/group/mi.jobs/msg/d81b6c1fa8f361fc?pli=1)

~~~
WilliamChanner
indeed he did :)

